

F1000Research – Open and Transparent Peer Review in Science - JohnHammersley
http://f1000research.com/

======
JohnHammersley
To add some context, F1000Research is one of the few (only?) journals which
operates a post-publication, fully open peer review process; articles are
published immediately at the point of submission (after a light editorial
check for issues such as missing data sources), and are then subjected to
invited, open peer review, where the reviews are published alongside the
article.

They've just had a major upgrade and now accept slides and posters as well as
articles. Details on the upgrade here:
[http://blog.f1000research.com/2015/07/09/the-
new-f1000resear...](http://blog.f1000research.com/2015/07/09/the-
new-f1000research-a-publishing-platform-for-posters-slides-and-articles/)

